# Fastening pedals to your board (leevalley idea!)



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

I've seen these or something similar on a number of boards around the web, but I think they are absolute gold for people like me that want to guarantee their pedals don't go awalkin' when left unattended. The solution: the figure-eight fastener from Leevalley:








These little fasteners are great for attaching any pedal with standard-sized screws in the bottom plate (ie Hammond enclosures) or pedals with feet (Fulldrive 2, most wah pedals) with very few pedal brands not working well.

I've been using these now for about two years (switched over from Velcro) when I noticed either damage to the pedal back or the odd pedal would lose its grip to the board, get loose in transit and ding a neighbouring pedal or two before I discovered the culprit. The final straw was when my EHX DMM came loose and broke my wife's toe (luckily I saved the pedal before she decided to burn it or worse give it away!). 

Heres a link for those who haven't seen them before:
http://www.leevalley.com/US/gifts/page.aspx?p=50311&cat=3,41306,41312&ap=1

I know, to some it is heresy to not Velcro pedals, others will see it as a pain to change pedals, but for me it has worked wonders.

I will leave you with a question:
Do you think Velcro increases, decreases or does not change the value of a pedal? Biased: I am.


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh I should have mentioned the pedals I have tried that required 'help' to fasten with these (I had to add a small washer because the screws would slip through the figure eight):
- Maxon OOD-9: tiny torx screws 
- Sonic Research Turbo Tuner: small screw, requires additional washer
- Cmatmods Super Signa Drive: small screw, requires additional washer
- TC Ditto: Torx screws are too short, can't attach washers nicely.

I'll add to the list as word comes in about others that don't play along as nicely


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

I use bicycle chain links...


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

dradlin said:


> I use bicycle chain links...


Love it. Where'd you source them from? If you say 'a bike', a requisite slap to my forehead may be necessary.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Does velcro impact the value of a pedal?


Not to me. 

As for security, I'm not gigging these days, but stuff never really walked off stage. In my experience, loading out or in is when your gear is in jeopardy.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't think that velcro decreases the value of a pedal.
Most people use it, or it can be removed pretty easily.

If you don't, or rarely change up pedals, that's a good system.
I'm always flipping something on and off the board.


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the replies! I would actually agree that velcro in itself doesn't really affect the pedal value, it's the effects of velcro on the pedal. For instance, I owned a Diamond J-Drive that I got in a trade, loop velcro on the back. Not a big deal, just rip it off -- crap: the dude had covered the serial sticker and the entire bottom of the pedal with a massive swath of industrial velcro. Still not a huge deal, but do that to a vintage pedal's serial number and I'd be kicking myself for a month, or trying to painstakingly remove the velcro without damaging the back of the pedal. Any experiences like this?

Verdict: velcro=good, some people=bad at applying velcro.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Bicycle chain links have been recommended for this purpose for well over 25 years. The Lee Valley fasteners, however are nice shiny chrome, and pleasing to the eye.

Velcro is good for some things, but sometimes not enough for others. These fasteners represent a convenient way to fasten securely without much trouble.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I still don't have a board, but Id be fine with velcro.

I like to switch around the order and add or delete pedals from the board--or in the case of my AW-3 Dynamic Wah--use it with guitar or with bass.

I really should build a board sometime though.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ya, maybe no velcro on vintage stuff.

I don't have to worry about that though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

I used that pipe hanger chain stuff. Works similar to the bike links but you can cut it to lengths of multiple eyelets. You snip off as many circles as you need. I wish I could remember the name of the stuff. You see it homes attached to i-beams and rafters, with plumbing pipe hanging from it. Comes rolled up like tape in a cardboard box at Home Depot. I think 10 m of the stuff was like $5.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

As a matter of interest do you have any issues with the length of the retaining screws going through the figure 8 washer? Looks kinda thick.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I love to give Lee Valley my money, but I won't buy something I can make or scrounge easily, though convenience does figure into things here. Those washers are similar to hardware I removed from old elementary school desks in the early '80s. I kept a few rather than throw them out (management was cool about such things then...waste not) and they came in handy a lot. When I ran out, some steel or aluminum (again, scrounged), drill press, and grinder did the job. (My enter key still doesn't work here, and only here, for some reason. Imagine a line break.) Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I used that pipe hanger chain stuff. Works similar to the bike links but you can cut it to lengths of multiple eyelets. You snip off as many circles as you need. I wish I could remember the name of the stuff. You see it homes attached to i-beams and rafters, with plumbing pipe hanging from it. Comes rolled up like tape in a cardboard box at Home Depot. I think 10 m of the stuff was like $5.


I think it's just called strapping.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Comes in copper too. Some varieties have a wavy edge.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

Milkman said:


> I think it's just called strapping.


That's the stuff!


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

davetcan said:


> As a matter of interest do you have any issues with the length of the retaining screws going through the figure 8 washer? Looks kinda thick.



Only pedals I had that problem with were the TC ditto and the Maxon OOD-9. Because the washers are countersunk both ways, most enclosure screws are seated below the surface of the washer.

I've definitely seen the strapping done before. It's great for pedals that don't have screws right on the corners like the Klon, where the screws are actually inset from the edge. Workaround: I used a 2" steel reinforcement plate from Home Depot -- no nonsense!


----------

